# My two female tortoises are biting each other



## Lauren_c (Aug 6, 2012)

I have had my two female hermann's tortoises now for a few months and I have recently noticed that they are biting each others legs and neck. They seem irritated by it and open thier mouths. I was told they are 3 years old when I bought them. They do not cause any damage to each other when they do it and they seem to do it more when I have cleaned the viv or moved things around in there. Does any one know why they are doing this and if it is preventable. I dont really want to separate them because I dont have the money or the room.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 6, 2012)

Tortoises are solitary animals. They are competing for the best food, basking spots, etc. It is probably bullying. They should be separated. Often the bullied tortoise will become withdrawn and sick, it may even die. I know you don't want to separate them, but that is what I suggest.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 6, 2012)

Offer more hides and logs, wood anything that can block their vision from each other so that they aren't always in each others faces. Try that...Maybe get a baby pool ($10) put it outside (make sure there is shade so they don't cook) and one at a time let them outside for some fresh air, UVB, exercise and alone time. I would let one out one day and the other one the next day and just keep switching. They would LOVE that!!!


----------



## wellington (Aug 6, 2012)

I would try turtlelady80 suggestion. But if that doesn't work, I'm afraid you are going to have to do what Laurie said. Good luck hope it works for you.


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 7, 2012)

Lauren_c said:


> I have had my two female hermann's tortoises now for a few months and I have recently noticed that they are biting each others legs and neck. They seem irritated by it and open thier mouths. I was told they are 3 years old when I bought them. They do not cause any damage to each other when they do it and they seem to do it more when I have cleaned the viv or moved things around in there. Does any one know why they are doing this and if it is preventable. I dont really want to separate them because I dont have the money or the room.


Are you _positive_ that you have two females and not a male and female or two males? Is either one trying to mount the other?
Female aggression, especially within Hermann's and Greeks is not common. Even less common is two females going at each other.


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2012)

Either way, they need to be separated. This is a risk you take when you get more than one tortoise. If you can't afford to make and maintain another enclosure, then none of your tortoises will need to find a new home. There is just no way to over ride their normal natural instincts.


----------

